# New carpet track, Portage MI.



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Looks like a new carpet track opening in Portage, MI. with 18th scale classes on Wednesday evenings (oval), Saturdays (trucks) and Sundays (road course) starting September 21st.

www.hobby-sports.com

Is there anyone in the Southwest Michigan or Northern Indiana area that might be interested in attending? Let me know.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Looks like a nice track!


----------

